# Bradford White elctric



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

I am buying some stuff from a new supplier. They don't carry much plumbing, do have gas pipe, and water heaters. They get brads. I have never installed bw before and in looking at there catalog they show electric resi heaters with model numbers m-2-50t6ds, m-2-50t6ds-1, m-2-50t6ds-2. does anyone know the difference in these heaters.
thanks


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I think they are typographical errors. Those numbers all represent the same water heater.

M-50T6DS might be missing the "1" after the "M" and should have the suffix "SS" instead of "DS". Thus making it a single element water heater.

I do not think M-2-50T6DS=2 is a good number either. They have other WH's with a "-285" suffix that indicates it comes with incoloy elements. If that is the case then the model number should be M-2-50T6SS-285 and it is a single element heater.

M-2-50T6DS is an accurate number for their 50gal, dual 4500w elements heater.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*they are ok*

I install a ton of them....

but we prefer the ones with the heavy duty SS Incoloy elements... 
the cheaper copper ones will go out in about 2 years in our 
lime infested water... 

The cost differnece is only about 15 bucks


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

Just a note on Bradford quality, I installed Bradford for 10 years, I love that heater. A little more pricey but they are well built great heaters. Sadly the only supplier here is to far for me to travel, so I use second best in my opinions, Rheem. I never ever had a call back on a Bradford White. Not one on Rheem yet either, but they are not tried and tested like Bradford.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm not sure what that would be the suffix is usually -6 or -10 indicating 6 or 10 year warranty...

The number is entered by the supplier...


----------

